
Ask HN: Why can’t all text inputs act like code editors? - sbr464
Am I the only one that tries to move lines, wrap parenthesis or use multiple cursors in web apps&#x2F;forms out of habit? I feel like the world is missing out. From a UI:UX perspective would you appreciate if an app offered a setting to enable editor mode on all inputs?
======
db48x
Sure, if there were a magic wand we could wave then it'd be great. Instead
someone has to spend years implementing these features. Implementing a good
editor is surprisingly hard work; it could easily take a team of developers
multiple years to write a new one. To make it an excellent editor would take
years longer.

Instead we have addons like Edit with Emacs ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/edit-with-ema...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/edit-with-emacs1/)). At once point there was an addon that
swapped Firefox's normal editor for a GTK widget that wrapped all of emacs,
but it was a bit janky and I haven't used it in a decade or more. I'm not even
sure it would still work.

